# [OVH] Comment recompiler ffmpeg et h264 ? help

## cedrus83

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin de votre aide. Je ne sais pas comment corriger le problème étant débutant. J'ai un serveur dédié OVH avec Gentoo. Mon site permet d'uploader des vidéos et le .MP4 est converti en .flv avant la mise en ligne de la vidéo. ffmpeg fonctionnait très bien mais là il ne fait plus de conversion et le error_log affiche cela:

```
[Fri Sep 27 15:32:01 2013] [error] [client ] Compiler did not align stack variables. Libavcodec has been miscompiled, referer: http://www.monsite.com/mon_compte/envoi_cours_step3.php

[Fri Sep 27 15:32:01 2013] [error] [client ] and may be very slow or crash. This is not a bug in libavcodec,, referer: http://www.monsite.com/mon_compte/envoi_cours_step3.php

[Fri Sep 27 15:32:01 2013] [error] [client ] but in the compiler. Do not report crashes to FFmpeg developers., referer: http://www.monsite.com/mon_compte/envoi_cours_step3.php

[Fri Sep 27 15:32:01 2013] [error] [client ] [h264 @ 0x7ffc53008bc0]no frame!, referer: http://www.monsite.com/mon_compte/envoi_cours_step3.php
```

Je ne sais pas comment interpréter le message d'erreur et comment le corriger. Je n'ai fait aucune mise à jour du serveur depuis la création du site, je sais même pas comment on met tous ces programmes à jour d'ailleurs.

On m'a dit qu'il faut recompiler ffmpeg ou h264 mais je ne sais pas du tout comment faire. Quelqu'un peut il me dire la procédure étape par étape pour recompiler tout ça ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide, c'est la grosse galère là.

----------

## CryoGen

C'est du basique là quand même...

```
# emerge -a1v media-video/ffmpeg
```

Du coup je suppose que ton dédié n'est jamais mis à jour ?

----------

## xaviermiller

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> C'est du basique là quand même...
> 
> ```
> # emerge -a1v media-video/ffmpeg
> ```
> ...

 

OVH à jour ? Mwahahahaha !!!

----------

## cedrus83

Merci pour la réponse, je suis débutant. C 'est tout nouveau pour moi la gestion du serveur. Je suis allé dans webmin puis dans Commande Shell puis j'ai entré ton code dans le champs et cliqué sur le bouton "Exécuter la commande". 

Et là gros bug si j'upload une vidéo qui doit être converti, ça mouline dans le vide et plante et errorlog indique:

 *Quote:*   

> FFmpeg version 0.6, Copyright (c) 2000-2010 the FFmpeg developers
> 
> built on Oct 11 2010 16:01:16 with gcc 3.4.5 (Gentoo 3.4.5, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)
> 
> configuration:
> ...

 

HELP.....

----------

## CryoGen

 *cedrus83 wrote:*   

> Merci pour la réponse, je suis débutant. C 'est tout nouveau pour moi la gestion du serveur. Je suis allé dans webmin puis dans Commande Shell puis j'ai entré ton code dans le champs et cliqué sur le bouton "Exécuter la commande". 
> 
> 

 

ssh pour la gestion...

un petit # gcc --version

Et si la version de GCC est bien supérieure ou égale à 4.2, refait le emerge -a1v media-video/ffmpeg

----------

## cedrus83

version gcc 3.4.5 (Gentoo 3.4.5)

Du coup je fais quoi ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Si tu veux des versions à jour, évite la "Gentoo Release OVH 2" qui est très très très obsolète.

Ou prends contact avec le support OVH.

Ici, nous te conseillons fortement de passer à une vraie Gentoo "vanilla", installée via notre manuel.

----------

## boozo

'alute

j'ai lu ton threads et tes suppliques sur les forums ovh (dédiés, mutualisés, ...) et très très sincèrement vu ce qu'on y voit en plus d'ici je ne peux que te conseiller à l'instar de XavierMiller, de contacter rapidement soit le support ovh pour voir s'ils peuvent te proposer une solution pour revenir dans la R2 ou t'aider a passer sur d'autres outils ; soit celui qui a géré ton site avant cela (voire de prendre une presta pour solutionner çà si c'est vital).

On ne va pas rentrer ici dans les détails du pourquoi du comment car tu es débutant et que ce ne doit pas être en plus ton usage premier donc pour être le plus efficace et si tu en es capable   :Arrow:   backup et migration de ton site web et de ses données sur une distribution que tu maîtrises réellement si tu dois l'administrer - ou paye une structure compétente pour le faire et gérer cela pour toi -.

Ne fait pas cette économie de temps ou d'argent si ton usage est autre que le loisir.

Ensuite seulement, si Gentoo te tient vraiment à coeur, apprends ses bases tranquillement au calme dans un coin et repart ensuite sur une Gentoo native puis remigre ton site dessus.

Ce n'est je me doute pas les réponses que tu espérais mais ce que tu prends pour un simple "bug" n'en est pas un... les causes et les solutions sont plus complexes.

Donc c'est réellement la meilleure aide que l'ont puisse te faire... à vouloir essayer de corriger ces problèmes, tu irais au-devant de pas mal de déconvenues voire pire.

Après, libre à toi de décider (et donc d'assumer)  :Wink: 

----------

## cedrus83

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de répondre. Je vais suivre vos conseils, ne rien toucher en attendant de trouver des personnes compétentes pour le faire.

----------

